

20 Most Common Mistakes WordPress Beginners Make - xaviermajor
http://smallbusinessgrowthhacks.com/20-most-common-mistakes-wordpress-beginners-make/

======
zirkonit
#2 is awful and is damaging for the Internet as a whole and a big oversight on
the Automattic's part.

“admin” as a default username + lack of out-of-the-box rate limiting of
incorrect login attempts + default login page address means that any Wordpress
blog is bruteforcable. WP blogs are overtaken by malicious entities all the
time, every day; they are used for SEO purposes and to spread malware. I would
be hardpressed to estimate the actual spread of the problem, but a significant
share of all malware online is spread precisely by the overtaken Wordpress
blogs.

~~~
xaviermajor
I agree when will wordpress acknowledge this and make a change to the default
username

------
ssharp
A few of these issues could be completely avoided by using a hosted Wordpress
service like Pressable or WPEngine. Both of these services offer hosting cheap
enough where I don't even think about launching a Wordpress site anywhere else
and it will probably be a long time, if ever, I worry about how my site is
running.

~~~
xaviermajor
What issues could be avoided by using a hosted wordpress service?

~~~
ssharp
My experience is with Pressable, so sorry if I'm assuming WPEngine is the
same, but I can knock these off easily by using Pressable:

#2 - Default admin. I was given a secure admin password

#4 - Backups

#9 - Caching, and really that's an understatement.

#11 - Ignoring updates

#16 - Not using CDN

~~~
xaviermajor
That's awesome I will have to start recommending that.

Thanks for the tip.

------
marknow
This list of common oversights could apply equally to any CMS installation.
Although I really dislike working in WP, I've also seen these same mistakes in
other setups that clients have come to us with over the years.

~~~
xaviermajor
What are some specific oversights that you have seen with just WP?

------
scoot
#1 Using Wordpress.

